
Theil–Sen Estimator - jasonhansel
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theil–Sen_estimator
======
tonyarkles
I used this recently to try to get a more robust slope estimation on a small
microcontroller with a noisy sensor! And was pretty surprised to discover it
after having done this kind of stuff for a long time. Very cool technique!

